# Old school clan site layout



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I remember back during GOW when I was in a clan and would make random layouts. Simple, yes but it was fun during the time.










Edit- Old Halo 3 cover I did haha.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Must have missed this thread. Anyway they look good. Must have been a lot of fun to make those.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

that halo cover is awesome


----------

